# SelfHTML



## Dizzybaer (17. Februar 2001)

jemand ne ahnung, wo ich selfhtml runterladen kann, ich habe schon längere zeit auf http://www.teamone.de/selfhtml 8die offizielle Seite) geschaut, aber die sind immer noch bei Serverupdate!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klon (18. Februar 2001)

*Ehm*

Ich werde das ma Ibi schicken als zip, dann kanners in die Download Area hier packen, das darf da nu wirklich net fehlen.

Wenns eilich ist kann ich dir das auch per ICQ schicken.

Greets,
Klon


----------



## Dizzybaer (18. Februar 2001)

ne, mir rechts, wenn es bald bei den Downloads erscheint!!!

Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Quentin (18. Februar 2001)

http://www.netzwelt.com/selfhtml ist ein mirror. hab grad raufgeschaut, ist online.

greets


----------



## Dizzybaer (18. Februar 2001)

Danke, den habe ich auch schon gefunden, doch ich möchte es ja herunterladen und nicht immer online betrachten!!!


----------



## Inoxx_QM (18. Februar 2001)

*Wieso...*

Hallo Dizzy,

versteh nicht...ich habs mir geladen.
Und habs nun auf meiner Platte...aber wo (?)...frag mich nicht.
Ich hab Version 7...soll ich es dir schicken???
CU


----------



## Dizzybaer (18. Februar 2001)

Jo, das wäre echt korrekt, meine E-mail Adresse hast du ja!!!!


----------



## Inoxx_QM (21. Februar 2001)

*Vergessen...*

Hallo,

sorry, habs vergesssen! Ähm, die Datei ist 2.5 MB groß, soll ich es wirklich schicken 8wegen shit GMX)???

Ach ich sehe gerade, ist im Tutorials Board auf der Downloadsektion vorhanden.
Schau mal nach, wenn das nicht ist, dann schicke ich dir die Dateien gesplittet!
CU


----------



## Dizzybaer (21. Februar 2001)

ok, vielen dank ich habe es gefunden!!! ENDLICH!!!!!!!


----------



## Inoxx_QM (22. Februar 2001)

*Schon karss...*

Hiii...

freut mich...na dann viel Spaß damit! 
CU


----------



## Dizzybaer (22. Februar 2001)

ich hatte es nur auf dem alten PC, doch nun kann ich auch auf dem neuen das schöne Selfhtml benutzen


----------

